# Efest Imr 18650 3100 Mah Battery Flat Top



## Andre (28/5/14)

See these are now available at VapeMob. They are 20A. R220.00 for one.
http://vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18650-3100-mah-battery-flat-top/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

not cheap...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

